# Paslode f350 major air leak



## HRUBY (Mar 1, 2009)

When I attach the air hose from compressor to the Paslode f350 the air comes directly out the air deflector port. Any thoughts about what may cause this? 

Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, pretty common failure for any air nailer. Nothing the seal kit won't fix up.











http://www.bcfast.com/paf3rekit.html


----------



## HRUBY (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, tried to pull the back housing off, any experience with that. I don't want to pry too hard on the cast aluminum.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

HRUBY said:


> Thanks for the advice, tried to pull the back housing off, any experience with that. I don't want to pry too hard on the cast aluminum.


Just order the kit. It's like 20 bucks, and comes with a comic book that shows you how to do it. You're gonna fool around and F up a good nailer.


----------



## HRUBY (Mar 1, 2009)

The kit is on the way. I got the back off, found a dried up, brittle plastic seal on the end of the cylinder. Your right, I don't want to  it up.
Thanks for the time!

:thumbsup:


----------

